# chainsaw custom trigger?



## 1gr8bldr (Sep 19, 2017)

I have a Sthil 009 chain saw that I really like. However the trigger being plastic and old, broke. Out of commission for 2 years until I found a parts 009. Robbed the trigger, good for... 2 uses before it broke as well. No one makes aftermarket parts/trigger for this. Ebay used triggers are nowhere to be found and would break as well due to the age. I just found the left side/trigger housing, with trigger on ebay. So, my question, If I remove the fragile plastic trigger, who/what kind of person/trade could use it as a form to make a mold or machine a copy of it with something durable? It's a flat piece that is shaped like a triangle with a cable slot


----------



## WayneB (Sep 19, 2017)

http://www.sawagain.com/stihl-009-c...-and-safety-lock-oem-11201821005-11201820805/

oh dang, out of stock..


----------



## rospaw (Sep 19, 2017)

Is this it?

P/N: 1120 182 1005, 11201821005

$3.49 each 

$ 9.57 shipping to your door.


http://www.diyspareparts.com/parts/stihl/actuator-1120-182-1005/

MASTER PART FINDER!  I love a good part hunt!


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Sep 19, 2017)

WayneB said:


> http://www.sawagain.com/stihl-009-c...-and-safety-lock-oem-11201821005-11201820805/
> 
> oh dang, out of stock..


That is it, out of stock, as usual


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Sep 19, 2017)

rospaw said:


> Is this it?
> 
> P/N: 1120 182 1005, 11201821005
> 
> ...


This link shows foreign currency???? Where did you find the $ figures?


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Sep 19, 2017)

Notice how everybody is out of stock. Good chance for someone to make some money. All they have to do is give me the first one


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 19, 2017)

3D printing?


----------



## rospaw (Sep 19, 2017)

1gr8bldr said:


> This link shows foreign currency???? Where did you find the $ figures?



UK supplier ..... just use paypal and it will cover you. I have ordered MANY parts from overseas and always use paypal for any overseas stuff. 

I have a currency translater on my puter. 

http://www.diyspareparts.com/parts/stihl/diagrams/009/dc963b61-4882-4aea-85d8/


----------



## rospaw (Sep 19, 2017)

went back to the site and i see a INT shipping. Fill out the zip and get a shipping quote.

Shipped to me in GA with the trigger part was $20.99 total.


----------



## rospaw (Sep 19, 2017)

US in stock

http://www.baileysonline.com/Parts/...hl/Choke-Throttle-Governor/THROTTLE-LEVER.axd

another that has only one

http://www.westernimplement.com/buy-parts/STIHL-Part-1120-182-1001-THROTTLE-LEVER-958627/


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Sep 20, 2017)

rospaw said:


> US in stock
> 
> http://www.baileysonline.com/Parts/...hl/Choke-Throttle-Governor/THROTTLE-LEVER.axd
> 
> ...


Thanks much. I suppose I learned something here. I always searched the part by 009 trigger, looks like the part number [P/N: 1120 182 1005, 11201821005] gives a better search. Ordered 2


----------



## K80Shooter (Sep 20, 2017)

Beings his part was found, how about a carb. for a Stihl 011AV. I cant find one anywhere, only rebuild kits.


----------



## rospaw (Sep 20, 2017)

K80Shooter said:


> Beings his part was found, how about a carb. for a Stihl 011AV. I cant find one anywhere, only rebuild kits.



Be right back! 
Factory Stihl or a aftermarket? 

Just a side note ...I own both of these saws the 009 and 011.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Sep 20, 2017)

According to specs ... depending on serial number ...


Walbro Carburetor Models:  
WA-99-1  

Zama Carburetor Models:  
C1S-S1  
C1S-S1A  
C1S-S1B  
C1S-S1C


----------



## rospaw (Sep 20, 2017)

K80Shooter said:


> Beings his part was found, how about a carb. for a Stihl 011AV. I cant find one anywhere, only rebuild kits.



Had 3 carbs from factory a Walbro wt-21, Walbro WT29 stihl pn 1120 120 0604 and the other was a Zama C1S-S1C and a Stihl pn 11201200605. All fit and work on a Stihl 011av. I bought a aftermarket (china $14) for mine and that was a mistake. WT21 is what mine had on it from factory.

I would buy the ZAMA C1S-S1C from K&T or Jacks (last 2 links) 


39.99 FS new Ebay WT21

http://www.ebay.com/itm/OEM-Walbro-...025667&hash=item1a25bf1887:g:xTYAAOSwOgdYoeHE

$75.41 ps in stock

http://www.hragripower.com/buy-parts/STIHL-Part-1120-120-0605-CARBURETOR-1692120/

K&T has Zama $42.99 plus shipping new

http://www.mymowerparts.com/partdetail/1141/25880/20779.php

Jacks has the Zama for 45.67.   You can call and get the right part from them. Good folks!

https://www.jackssmallengines.com/jacks-parts-lookup/part/c1s-s1c


----------



## rospaw (Sep 20, 2017)

BriarPatch99 said:


> According to specs ... depending on serial number ...
> 
> 
> Walbro Carburetor Models:
> ...



Briar, You need to stick to heavy equip with HYDRAULICS!


----------



## rayjay (Sep 21, 2017)

rospaw said:


> Be right back!
> Factory Stihl or a aftermarket?
> 
> Just a side note ...I own both of these saws the 009 and 011.



Don't you need an 010 ??


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Sep 21, 2017)

Got another. My MS311 chain saw cylinder design where it holds the muffler is a bad design. The bolts kept vibrating loose. Eventually not holding at all. I dremeled out the back side of one of the fins each side so that I could get a nut on the backside. The design is a marble size piece of metal welded or molded between the fins but never touching the cylinder. Only the fins. It's to small to retap, helicoil or timesert. So, I can't find the typical cheap top end rebuild kit. Usually you can buy an aftermarket cylinder and piston kit for $60. My big sthil concrete saw was only $50 and has worked just as well as the OEM. It seems "aftermarket" has not caught up to the 311. I may be forced into taking it to a welder to fill in the stripped screw holes and then retap.


----------



## K80Shooter (Sep 21, 2017)

Thanks, ordered the one from K&T.

I had found the one for 75.00 & another for 69 & change but was not going to give that for one.

I've had the 011 for over 30 years, great little saw.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Sep 21, 2017)

rospaw said:


> Briar, You need to stick to heavy equip with HYDRAULICS!



Stuck on Oliver tractors right now ... but I Rebuilt a couple Walbros and Zama  not too long ago ...  a new Zama From Amazon For one Devise .... 

Modifying a couple chain saws too...


----------



## rospaw (Sep 21, 2017)

1gr8bldr said:


> Got another. My MS311 chain saw cylinder design where it holds the muffler is a bad design. The bolts kept vibrating loose. Eventually not holding at all. I dremeled out the back side of one of the fins each side so that I could get a nut on the backside. The design is a marble size piece of metal welded or molded between the fins but never touching the cylinder. Only the fins. It's to small to retap, helicoil or timesert. So, I can't find the typical cheap top end rebuild kit. Usually you can buy an aftermarket cylinder and piston kit for $60. My big sthil concrete saw was only $50 and has worked just as well as the OEM. It seems "aftermarket" has not caught up to the 311. I may be forced into taking it to a welder to fill in the stripped screw holes and then retap.



Lock-tight would have been what i use before the threads got to bad.

Not sure if i'm with you on what you are doing but what about a GOOD epoxy. I watched a machine shop use some on a hydro pump. They machined/tap the epoxy for holding a pressure side.  I was told that it would hold much better that welding in this case from the owner of the shop. The owner is a very straight shooter type of guy.


----------



## rospaw (Sep 21, 2017)

BriarPatch99 said:


> Stuck on Oliver tractors right now ... but I Rebuilt a couple Walbros and Zama  not too long ago ...  a new Zama From Amazon For one Devise ....
> 
> Modifying a couple chain saws too...



I'm chasing a pain in my rear hyd leak on my skidsteer. Only leaks after working it fairly hard. Can't see it from the top and to see under you have to pull both large 1/4" skid plates and jack it up.  3rd time today and still can't pinpoint what is leaking. hose/pump/fitting

And for a side note of being stupid!
Was steaming the skid steer with my large diesel fired pressure / steamer. Had it on my forklift and needed just a few feet so i just backed the forklift up a few feet. Well, the water hose hooked to the shop was only so long! It snatched that running/burning/super hot steamer off the forks flipping it over on the concrete. Snapped the burner off (still running)! Not sure if you have ever messed with one but this 300 pound steam bomb is now ready to come apart building pressure with no water source to cool it. Bad day!


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Sep 21, 2017)

rospaw said:


> I'm chasing a pain in my rear hyd leak on my skidsteer. Only leaks after working it fairly hard. Can't see it from the top and to see under you have to pull both large 1/4" skid plates and jack it up.  3rd time today and still can't pinpoint what is leaking. hose/pump/fitting
> 
> And for a side note of being stupid!
> Was steaming the skid steer with my large diesel fired pressure / steamer. Had it on my forklift and needed just a few feet so i just backed the forklift up a few feet. Well, the water hose hooked to the shop was only so long! It snatched that running/burning/super hot steamer off the forks flipping it over on the concrete. Snapped the burner off (still running)! Not sure if you have ever messed with one but this 300 pound steam bomb is now ready to come apart building pressure with no water source to cool it. Bad day!


My main seal went out, however it was leaking into the chain case, so I never saw, only knew it because I kept having to add hydraulic fluid. Very expensive. I hope that is not what yours is doing


----------



## rospaw (Sep 22, 2017)

1gr8bldr said:


> My main seal went out, however it was leaking into the chain case, so I never saw, only knew it because I kept having to add hydraulic fluid. Very expensive. I hope that is not what yours is doing



I checked it 3-4 times hoping it was not the pump seal.  I can see/touch it pulling seat frame which is easy. One of those dang hoses underneath i think is the culprit. Only does it under heavy load. I will figure it out once it cools down i hope. Just enough to drip a trail on my driveway.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Sep 22, 2017)

rospaw said:


> I checked it 3-4 times hoping it was not the pump seal.  I can see/touch it pulling seat frame which is easy. One of those dang hoses underneath i think is the culprit. Only does it under heavy load. I will figure it out once it cools down i hope. Just enough to drip a trail on my driveway.


What Skidsteer do you have?


----------



## rospaw (Sep 22, 2017)

1gr8bldr said:


> What Skidsteer do you have?



New Holland 885 rubber tire (it's the leaker) and tracked Takeuchi 130. Both are for using around the house.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Sep 22, 2017)

Well, i get the stupid award for today. My left side 009 that I bought off ebay arrived. So I figured I would install it rather than wait on the new triggers I ordered. LOL, I went to take it apart.... and i have an 011. I'm not sure where I got the idea that I had a 009. Now I have to find a trigger for it. Now that i've spent $60+


----------



## K80Shooter (Sep 22, 2017)

1gr8bldr said:


> Well, i get the stupid award for today. My left side 009 that I bought off ebay arrived. So I figured I would install it rather than wait on the new triggers I ordered. LOL, I went to take it apart.... and i have an 011. I'm not sure where I got the idea that I had a 009. Now I have to find a trigger for it. Now that i've spent $60+


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Sep 22, 2017)

rospaw said:


> I'm chasing a pain in my rear hyd leak on my skidsteer. Only leaks after working it fairly hard. Can't see it from the top and to see under you have to pull both large 1/4" skid plates and jack it up.  3rd time today and still can't pinpoint what is leaking. hose/pump/fitting
> 
> And for a side note of being stupid!
> Was steaming the skid steer with my large diesel fired pressure / steamer. Had it on my forklift and needed just a few feet so i just backed the forklift up a few feet. Well, the water hose hooked to the shop was only so long! It snatched that running/burning/super hot steamer off the forks flipping it over on the concrete. Snapped the burner off (still running)! Not sure if you have ever messed with one but this 300 pound steam bomb is now ready to come apart building pressure with no water source to cool it. Bad day!



Them steam genny  a bad sucker ...

I happened up to a dozer shop one day ... as I rounded the corner to the shop ... I saw an ambulance out front ... lights flashing.... turns out a guy was steaming a dozer and the genny exploded ... he spent the next three weeks in the hospital ... several surgeries to dig pieces of steel out of his back ...


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Sep 22, 2017)

Oh ... Ain't no words to describe the feeling .... after pulling a belly pan ... " fixing" a problem .... do a test run ... put the pan back on ... Only to find that the "fix" was not a fix!!!


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Sep 22, 2017)

K80Shooter said:


>


And those triggers ain't no where to be found.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## BriarPatch99 (Sep 22, 2017)

1gr8blder ... Sorry about the hijack ...

Back to your trigger .... Have you thought about sand casting using aluminum ...

I seen it done a few times ... but never did it my self ...


----------



## rospaw (Sep 22, 2017)

1gr8bldr said:


> Well, i get the stupid award for today. My left side 009 that I bought off ebay arrived. So I figured I would install it rather than wait on the new triggers I ordered. LOL, I went to take it apart.... and i have an 011. I'm not sure where I got the idea that I had a 009. Now I have to find a trigger for it. Now that i've spent $60+



lol hate that ! If i would have read this earlier ..... i went to the lawnmower junkyard today  to get a wheel arm for a 3 wheel rider i bought. While i was there i picked up a 011 out of a pile of saws that had all plastic/trigger ect but locked up. He would have sold it to me for 20bucks i would guess. I normaly just buy stuff like that but today i just sat it back down and forgot to pick it up before i left. I might go back next week. The reason i set the saw down was i saw a orig 1952 6hp horzonal craftmans lawn tractor. Thing was tiny, looked good, orig paint, and i want it! He was holding for a guy until monday but said if he didn't buy it i could. I'm a sucker for cool old stuff.


----------



## K80Shooter (Sep 23, 2017)

Question for you guy's that have a stihl 011, 

Under the air filter where the fuel tank vent is, is there a hose coming off the vent to the carb.? Mine does not have one but I have saw pics online that shows this. Mine is the white and orange saw, I assume that is a newer version of the solid orange saw.


----------



## K80Shooter (Sep 24, 2017)

K80Shooter said:


> Question for you guy's that have a stihl 011,
> 
> Under the air filter where the fuel tank vent is, is there a hose coming off the vent to the carb.? Mine does not have one but I have saw pics online that shows this. Mine is the white and orange saw, I assume that is a newer version of the solid orange saw.



Never mind, after checking further I have concluded that mine has been broken off, might explain some of the running issues I have had. Runs great on little stuff but when I really work it on bigger stuff it just wont run right. Bogs down after a while and wont run at all.

Guess I'll try to jb weld something onto it and see if that helps. Wish I had known this before putting a new drive sprocket & chain on it, not to mention the new carb. I ordered for it.  That would have went a good ways on a new one.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Sep 24, 2017)

I used it some this weekend, pulling the cable rather than a trigger. I have not used it often, over the years, so I did not recall that it was overheating? May be time to retire it


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 24, 2017)

1gr8bldr said:


> I used it some this weekend, pulling the cable rather than a trigger. I have not used it often, over the years, so I did not recall that it was overheating? May be time to retire it



if a 2cycle is overheating, then it is either covered in dirt and trash, or the mixture is lean, or the fuel is not mixed correctly.

Check to make sure you have the fuel/oil mixed correctly. If you do, then you probably need to retune the carb so that enough fuel is flowing to lube and cool the engine correctly.  Make sure all the baffles are on, clean and clear.


----------



## K80Shooter (Sep 24, 2017)

1gr8bldr said:


> I used it some this weekend, pulling the cable rather than a trigger. I have not used it often, over the years, so I did not recall that it was overheating? May be time to retire it



If you retire it I could always use a parts saw being it's a 011, just saying.


----------



## rayjay (Sep 24, 2017)

If the trigger is fairly simple it would be easy to hog one out of a piece of 1/2 thick alum plate. I made a trigger for a 1/2" air impact wrench for my neighbor. I did all the hogging on the milling machine and then rounded off the edges where needed with a file. Post a pic of the trigger.


----------



## K80Shooter (Sep 24, 2017)

NE GA Pappy said:


> if a 2cycle is overheating, then it is either covered in dirt and trash, or the mixture is lean, or the fuel is not mixed correctly.
> 
> Check to make sure you have the fuel/oil mixed correctly. If you do, then you probably need to retune the carb so that enough fuel is flowing to lube and cool the engine correctly.  Make sure all the baffles are on, clean and clear.



Speaking of the carb, I noticed in the owners manual it say's to run the screws in all the way and back them out 1-1/2 turns. Now reading the repair manual it say's to run them in all the way and back them out 1 turn. Anyone know why there's a discrepancy and which is right? Again both manuals are for the 009,010,011 saws.


----------

